
BitTorrent Spins Off Sync App into Separate Company: Resilio - fnordsensei
http://variety.com/2016/digital/news/bittorrent-sync-spinoff-resilio-1201787793/
======
brudgers
Announcement on Bittorrent Blog:
[http://blog.bittorrent.com/2016/06/16/bittorrent-inc-
separat...](http://blog.bittorrent.com/2016/06/16/bittorrent-inc-separates-
out-sync-business-to-focus-on-media/)

